# 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie Megacab 4X4



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie Megacab 4x4, 5.9L Cummins turbodiesel, 101,000 miles. $28,000
Loaded with every available option, original owner (sticker price was $54K new). Auto tranny, leather, navigation, back seat DVD player, sunroof. Also has Snugtop Super Sport bedcap, Reese fifth wheel rails installed in bed, Line-X bedliner, N-Fab wheel-to-wheel steps. Mostly highway miles, runs/drives perfectly. New AC, new headlights, tires still have 40K+ miles left in them (Michelin LTX). Selling to downsize (don't need a large truck anymore). I have full records since new.

Please email me at [email protected] for more info.


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have seen this truck and it is really nice. Good luck with the sale Kevin!

-CC


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice choice in truck!!









Being a pre emission truck from south of the rust belt it should move out of your driveway quickly.


----------

